# NAP Apache VS Trophy Ridge Evolution VS QAD Hunter



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

out of those prob the NAP.. but i'm not a big fan of any of them... they all work fine, but for what i do and how i shoot i've found better options.

they are all easy to setup, but you'll need a press... or you need to be careful and split the cable while under pressure(don't try it unless you know 110% what you are doing, and then you still shouldn't)...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ripcord code red!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Out of price range^


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Find ya one on here for $50!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

x2 id buy a better used rest on here for the same price


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

The apache works great for me, i like it... i had the revolution, its way to loud, the apache is vitually quiet, and you adjust it without any allen wrenches, this makes it eeven better


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Find ya one on here for $50!


Not old enough.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

What is it that the Code Red over the Apache? Not price that is for sure.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

??? The Apache is 60$ here and the code red is 75$


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Not old enough.


Your dad has a account remember


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

?????????????


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

You could have your dad to get you one over AT


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i had an apache and didnt have any problems but my friend bought one and it was so hard to adjust. the tool-less knobs were nearly impossible to turn. may have been a freak incident but im not sure


----------

